# sysinstall - fixit - unable to mount the disc



## Erratus (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm trying to get 8.1-RELASE on my X41 Thinkpad, which has had installed a working PC-BSD.
As X41 has no CD/DVD builtin I have to use external USB-CD/DVD which booted and opened sysinstall. Having made all configurations sysinstall asked which media to install from (why?). I choose CDROM and sysinstall said "No CD/DVD devices found!" Then I tried fixit and choose CDROM there it said "unable to mount the disc". What's wrong?


----------



## Savagedlight (Sep 26, 2010)

I've found out that this only happens on mainboards/controllers which register USB devices as SCSI devices.
A workaround which worked for me, was to go to options, and run "rescan all devices" (or something along those lines)


----------



## IKC (Oct 23, 2010)

Savagedlight said:
			
		

> I've found out that this only happens on mainboards/controllers which register USB devices as SCSI devices.
> A workaround which worked for me, was to go to options, and run "rescan all devices" (or something along those lines)



Thanks for your solution


----------

